# dhcpcd -R Option Gone? [Solved]

## John R. Graham

So I'm having this temporary issue at work where a DHCP server not under my control is serving the address of a DNS server that is down, causing a long time out before every name is resolved by the second name server that DHCP provides. So, I planned to temporarily modify my /etc/conf.d/net to force the DNS server addresses until IT gets its act together. In /usr/share/doc/openrc-0.11.5/net.example.bz2, the following guidance exists:

```
# Setting name/domain server causes /etc/resolv.conf to be overwritten

# Note that if DHCP is used, and you want this to take precedence then

# please put -R in your dhcpcd options

#dns_servers_SSID="192.168.0.1 192.168.0.2"
```

However, the current stable dhcpcd (5.6.2 as of this writing) doesn't have an -R option and I can't immediately identify which one should replace it. Clues?

- John

----------

## UberLord

-C resolv.conf

OR remove DNS all options to request from /etc/dhcpcd.conf

----------

## John R. Graham

Worked. Thank you, sir.

I'll follow up with a bug to request a correction to the examples.

- John

----------

## UberLord

Thinking about your actual problem some more, you are going about this the wrong way!

Install openresolv and set

```
name_server_blacklist=1.2.3.4
```

in /etc/resolvconf.conf

OR use a decent local resolver which can work this out like say unbound.

That way DHCP DNS still works if you move the machine between networks.

----------

